# Where to buy Vulkan HeStan



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

I am looking for the figure Vulkan HeStan. Have they even made a little model of him yet? If not how do people use him. I just bought some warhammer guys this week and have been reading about differant chapters and I am thinking of going Salamander (mainly because I accidently started to paint my guys that way and they sound like a fun chapter). Also where is the best spot to go to buy these guys as they seem to be insanely expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

He'stan is not a model (well not yet-you never know ^^; ) and at Most I seen ppl (well one) use the Master of the armoury with GK halberd and a terminator incinerator arm.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

And with the models, pretty much everywhere costs the same, as its all one company. Sometimes online is cheaper, but then you have shipping and so on.


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> He'stan is not a model (well not yet-you never know ^^; ) and at Most I seen ppl (well one) use the Master of the armoury with GK halberd and a terminator incinerator arm.


Oh ok thanks for letting me know. So I can still use him by gluing a few differant guys together and just say that it is him.

So i need to buy "master of the armoury" sorry i am very new to this where do i get those pieces? Is there like spare parts set 

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> He'stan is not a model (well not yet-you never know ^^; ) and at Most I seen ppl (well one) use the Master of the armoury with GK halberd and a terminator incinerator arm.


Ok so I have been looking around and I think I found what you are talking about except for the Master of the armoury I have no idea what that is and I couldnt find it but for the GK halberd and the terminator incinerator arm I think I found them but not completly sure here are the links let me know if i got it right 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1140005&prodId=prod1080216

is that the incinerator arm you are talking about? and is there a way to get it without buying all the guys

Now for the halberd does that come in the same squad that is with the incinerator? 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1140008&prodId=prod1110271

or do i buy something like this?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

fuzzawakka said:


> Ok so I have been looking around and I think I found what you are talking about except for the Master of the armoury I have no idea what that is and I couldnt find it but for the GK halberd and the terminator incinerator arm I think I found them but not completly sure here are the links let me know if i got it right
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1140005&prodId=prod1080216
> 
> ...


Well this is the model i seen someone used

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...t1400007&prodId=prod1060015&rootCatGameStyle=

and more precisely (sorry if I didn't make it clear) he used the Terminator captain halberd and Incinerator


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

The Master of the Forge (not armoury) is the leader of the Chapter's Armoury. you can probably just use a techmarine though (Search that in google images and you'll get pics). I believe there is a website (the name eludes me right now) that sells parts of models, you could probably buy the halberd and incinerator off there. I can't look at any of the pictures because the GW site is undergoing something-or-another and you can't access any of the webpages, so you might have already found this.


----------

